# Sinn



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Hi, can anyone tell me about Sinn watches? I'm sure I read soemthing about a Sinn watch that was specially made for GSG9 with oil inside. Do they have a good rep/does anyone have one?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

The watch you have heard about is the Sinn EZM2.The watch case is filled with oil.This eliminates any glare from the crystal so it is readable at any angle.It is also virtually crush proof at depth.I think they are rated to 5000 meters.They have a quartz movement with a battery life of 5 or 7 years cannot remember which.The battery has to be changed by Sinn,as the case needs to be refilled with oil.

Very well made watch,only the lume lets it down.I sold mine and bought the automatic version EZM3.That is filled with argon gas and has a copper sulphate moisture indicator in the case.If any moisture gets into the case the indicator turns blue.The movement is lubricated with special oils,that allow the watch to function in very cold enviroments.

Sinn make some serious tool watches.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I have been tempted by a few Sinns and have found out what I can about them.

The oil filled ones are serviceable only by Sinn in Germany (not cheap). The EZM3 (gas filled) might be a better option - still needs to go to Germany.

The one I was most tempted by was the 142, cracking watch, with the soon-to-be-discontinued (or so it is rumoured) Lemania 5100.

If you are looking at any of the Valjoux 7750 Sinn then I think you should look at the O&W Mirage first.

Si


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Cheers guys.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

WHAT! They can't discontinue the 142! It's a beltin' watch. Plus I haven't got on yet!

Saying that, It's maybe my own fault I haven't bought one. I can't decide between that & the Bell & Ross Space 3GMT. Looks are similar just different features. Which would you guys go for?


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I have read that the Lemania 5100 will be discontinued and hence good watches with this movement will become more valuable in time.

The 142 is a classic, I was sorely tempted by a used one a month or so ago.

I don't know anything about imminent discontinuation though so don't panic









(Off topic: What movement is the basis for the Cal 1861 in the Speedmaster?)

Si


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2003)

Si,

The basis for the Omega cal.1861 is the Lemania 1873.

The Lemania 5100 to which you refer is the base of the cal. 1045 fitted to this ST 176.012 Speedmaster of mine.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks Neil that's precisely the information I was looking for, I knew there was a Speedmaster with a 5100 base.

It's a very nice watch. But do you not find the profusion of similarly coloured hands distracting in a "quick glance" situation?

Perhaps they are easier to distinguish in the flesh.

Simon


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Hi,

I can heartily recommend Sinn, mine has been good in all respects, especially the Lemania movement, whichI believe, will become part of the Breguet concern (who use a lot of lemania movements).










Roger


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2003)

Si,

Its no more distracting to look at than a Moonwatch for example.

I took the pic with the second and minute stopwatch hands stopped after running and before resetting so the variety of hands could be seen in the pic.

Actually after the Moonwatch the ST.176.012 is my favourite looking Speedmaster.

Looking around for some more nice vintage Speedys at the moment.









Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Neil,

drool, drool, drool, drool! Please, pretty please.....can I have that watch??? I've got lots of nice things to exchange, say a night with the wife?!?!


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I love that Omega Neil but I think Sinn do a better job in terms of legibility.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Si, been looking on the net for the Sinn 142. You are quite right, superb. That is one of the best looking watches I have ever seen. I just wish I could afford it. Good choice.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

While I do not yet own a Sinn I have spent many an hour looking at them. I often regret not getting the lightly worn 142 available a month or so ago. Still I only have so much money to spend on watches to a bit of culling and prioritising is needed. I think I missed a great watch at a good price though.

I have looked at all their more recent models too (mostly in the pilot vein, some of them have wonderful dial layouts and are very distinctive) but out of all they produce the 142 is the most interesting and competent all rounder. It has the benefit of a classic movement that seems destined to become more rare, and it makes good use of the movement while keeping a readable dial.


----------

